# hi girls i got a little SOME THING TO TELL YOU ....



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls ..
well messpot is relay coming on now she is going to be 2 years old on ON SATURDAY. we had had her allmost a YEAR NOW   



                            RIGHT WELL MORE GOOD NEWS IS THAT WE MIGHT BE HAVING ANOTHER 1 .. ARE WE MAD OR WHAT..
ITS SO Early stages yet but we need to have our Holiday 1st in Aug for 3 weeks in Florida again..
i can not say the sex of the baby yet  or give out any hints of age but I'm sure you will understand.
i just know the we will need to sort the bedrooms out when we get the OK .. but we will try for the baby and get it after the Holiday.
HOPE YOU ARE ALLWELL AND DOING GOOD.. IM GETTING THEM FEELING AGAIN .. HUMMMM


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Molly!!!!! 

WOW!!!!! A new baby.... possibly a sibling!!!   How exciting for you all!!

Hope your little one has a fantastic 2nd birthday on Saturday. Doesn't the time fly by? I can't believe ours has been with us almost 2 years already! And the trouble is, they carry on growing.... so they're all grown up before we know it!

I know the feeling of panic about sorting bedrooms out intime for possible additions, and it's true it's easy to forget all the emotions that go through us at the start of the process!! Focus on the Florida trip (you lucky thing!) and you'll be fine!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGGGGHHHH!!!

LOL


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Molly
How exciting tell us all when you can Love JD x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Molly

Wow, what great news, can't wait to hear more.

Tracey


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Molly - I'm intrigued, tell us more when you can

Have a lovely holiday

Karen x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Molly, this sounds exciting, keep us posted.

love
Cindy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi everyone.............Molly has been in touch with me and unfortunately she hasn't got any good news to tell you, things did not quite work out the way she was hoping.

I don't want to say to much as I'm sure Molly will let you all know as soon as she can.

She wanted me to let you all know & send positive vibes her way as she is feeling a bit down.

STAY STRONG Molly, WE ARE ALL THINKING OF YOU.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that...    Hope you are ok and come back when you are stronger...  
Sending you hugs.

Thanks Andrea... 

Love C xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

really sorry to read this news Molly, i was so hoping for things to work out   sending you lots of ((((hugs))))

pam xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

molly,
I am so sorry, please know we are all thinking of you, take good care and we will hear from you when you are feeling up to it,
Lots of love JD x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Andrea thanks for letting us know about Molly's news.

Molly, sending you lots of love, keep strong.

Tracey x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Am so sorry Molly, thinking of you.
Love
OT x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Molly, 
was really sorry to hear that things have not worked out as you hoped, thinking of you.
Viva
XXX


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Molly

Sorry to hear your news.  Stay strong and keep thinking of that Florida sun.

Thanks for letting us know Andrea

Karen x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

So sorry Molly..... we are all thinking of you and sending cyber hugs (( ))

Take care

xx


----------

